# 250 people for a wedding



## pabeef (Jun 21, 2018)

Next weekend I'm doing a wedding for a friend's son. As of now the plan's are as follows.
Friday night groom's dinner 
2 cases chicken 
Hot dogs & brats 
Side to be determined 
Saturday wedding dinner 
Sliced pork loins  (80#)
Beef top rounds  (80#)
garlic mashed red taters
Other salad by mother in law.

So my question is how many potatoes  and what would be the best way to cook them.  I'm thinking boiling in the Turkey cooker?  Then keeping them warm in a lined cooler 
 What do you folks  think? 
Thanks for the help in advance 
PABEEF


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2018)

Here is a catering spreadsheet that was put on here a while back by bmudd.
Al


----------



## wrobs (Jun 21, 2018)

That's a pretty cool spreadsheet.
I don't cater but cook for family/work and with other sides I tend to figure a pound of potato's for 3-4 people... there is usually leftovers.


----------



## cjohnson3006 (Jun 21, 2018)

Turkey fryer works great for large batches like that. I would recommend filling it no more than half with taters. You could either mash a batch at a time or put cooked taters in bowl covered and set in a cooler to stay hot and mash all at a time. I'd assume for that amount itd be a lot easier to do a few batches. If you don't have heated serving trays, keep a batch in cooler to keep hot while serving the first. Are you cooking on site or delivering finished product? That would make a difference with me but everyone has their own ways and I'm not sure there is a right or wrong, but what works best for you. Good luck


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 21, 2018)

Wow, what an amazing spreadsheet. There is a lot of knowledge, and a lot of work packed into those rows and columns.


----------

